# Arrow Kicking Problem



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys I just finished by bow restoration with a new paint job and epoxy rest and it turned out great! Only problem is the arrow is "kicking" not staying straight when I let it go. At rest the arrow is pointed slightly down from a 90 degree angle to the strings. And at the end of my rest there is about 2cm where the arrow is not toughing the rest which may be causing a slight nose dive past ten yards. What do you guys think preciate the help.....


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you checked to see if the knocking point of your arrow is in line with your rest? Just a thought.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah the problem is the elavation of the rest im gonna take some it off and try it out on paper.....


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Well you cant tell anything from the nocking point....mine looks just like yours. Every bow and most shooters shoot differently and some need a higher or lower nocking point.

It only matters how it shoots. Shoot it at the target and see if the arrow kicks up or down. Then take it to deep water and shoot it until it makes tiny splashes. That will tell you that the nock is following the point properly. Get it perfect on those 15 ft shots and you should be good for the rest.


----------

